# God-centered Music Part I - by Lig



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay, I'm 5 mins into this and I just got the shock of my life (you'll see where I'm talking about) when J. Ligion Duncan talked about his ecclectic musical background - from rap to playing bass in a reggae band to...singing the baritone part in Mendellsohn's 'Elijah'.

If you're a church musician or care about church music, have opinions about it..... check this talk out.

J. Ligon Duncan
First Presbyterian Church of Jackson, MS

God-Centered Music - Part 1 - J. Ligon Duncan
http://broadcast.ligonier.org/playlists/rym20050614.m3u

Comments ?


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 14, 2005)

Kerry-

That was some rap performance eh? lol


----------



## turmeric (Jun 14, 2005)

Re4med J Lig! Yo!

[Edited on 6-15-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 15, 2005)

Lig is hilarious. I can appreciate someone like him because his background is diverse (for the record, I only liked the gb rap when it was out.... by today's standards *cough http://www.lampmode.com cough* it sounds kinda corny  ). 

I kinda wished I was in that audience. I'm familiar with or have performed (in whole or in part) every song that he mentioned (including stuff from Mendellsohn's 'Elijah' and Third World's 'Now That We Found Love'). In fact, I have both 'He, Watching Over Israel' (from 'Elijah') and NTWFL on MP3 on my computer.

Check part 2 out today:
http://broadcast.ligonier.org/playlists/rym20050615.m3u

I'm really trying to see where he would clash with, for example, John Frame or with the Bob Kauflin sermon I put up a few months back.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 15, 2005)

BTW - you might wanna hit that Lampmode.com link. 

They've got *Soli Deo Gloria Tee Shirts* in. I'm gettin' one!


----------



## cultureshock (Jun 15, 2005)

*Ligonier 2004 Pastor\'s Conference*

By the way, the whole series (the 2004 pastor's conference) is excellent so far. I've really enjoyed it this past week.

Brian


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cultureshock_
> By the way, the whole series (the 2004 pastor's conference) is excellent so far. I've really enjoyed it this past week.
> 
> Brian



 This series is making me a "fan" of J. Ligon Duncan.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 15, 2005)

I really haven't listened to Lig before. I knew of him through Mark Dever (one of my favs) and Mark always spoke highly of him. NOW, I'm becoming a fan.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2005)

Lig teaches at RTS and is a great prof. I am enrolled in his Sys Theology - Christology & Soteriology.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 15, 2005)

Does he rap in class? His lecture was great!


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 16, 2005)

No, but that could be a new way to memorize scripture and theological concepts.... someone should write a rap song to the ordo salutus. We can get Rick Warren to write a book about using rap sermons to reach the youth. 

:bigsmile:


----------



## turmeric (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> No, but that could be a new way to memorize scripture and theological concepts.... someone should write a rap song to the ordo salutus. We can get Rick Warren to write a book about using rap sermons to reach the youth.
> 
> :bigsmile:



 Predestination
Sanctification
Soon to be followed by glorification

okay I'll stop!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 16, 2005)

You might be on to something Meg.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 16, 2005)

But I got the Ordo wrong! What DO they teach these kids in catechism these days?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> No, but that could be a new way to memorize scripture and theological concepts.... someone should write a rap song to the ordo salutus. We can get Rick Warren to write a book about using rap sermons to reach the youth.
> 
> :bigsmile:



Somebody's already done this 

I'm tellin' ya.... hit the link to lampmode.com up.... 

Shai Linne has a song on his CD (The Solus Christus Project) called 'Justified'. It's a verse by verse exposition of Romans 3:10-24.... and it'll make your head nod while giving you a simple way to memorize and remember scriptural truth.

Timothy Brindle's CD (The Great Awakening) is excellent as well. The 'revised' version of his CD (originally released in 2003, re-released earlier this year with 2 new tracks in place of two others - one of which is called 'The Word of God'. 

(as you've guessed by their CD titles..... these guys are reformed)

While not reformed, the brothers from the CrossMovement (www.crossmovement.com and click on the link to Cross Movement Records) are another good source of instruction put to music. 'Duce' (Ambassador from the Cross Movement) just got his M.Div, matter of fact.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh, did I mention that Shai works part time for the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals ? 

BTW, here's Justified


----------

